# Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!



## Möchtegernprofi (7. November 2009)

servus leute nun muss ich euch schon wieder belästigen...
also ich wollt jetzt am wochenende mal versuchen gummifische bzw. stücke zusammen zu kleben... Hatte erst so nen billigkleber naja hat nicht funktioniert dann einen sau teuren von patex (wasserfest, ultra stark usw... naja geeignet für gummi, pe, pp, holz usw...) naja hat leider auch nicht geklappt...

wie macht ihr das immer mit dem zusammen kleben oder sollte man sie erhitzen... nun weiß ich halt leider nicht ob der fisch aus nem duroplast oder nem thermoplast ist.... 


wär schön wenn mir da einer helfen könnt


----------



## tomjoe3776 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

Also ich verwende dazu immer Haftverstärker (Primer). Wenn Du die Flächen damit behandelst, kannst Du einfach Sekundenkleber nehmen. Das hält sehr gut.


----------



## Breamhunter (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

Beide Seiten über einer Kerze leicht anschmelzen, zusammenpappen, fertig #6
Aber den Rüssel nicht so dicht dran, ist bestimmt nicht gesundheitsfördernd


----------



## Ein_Angler (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

Dafür gibt es spezial Kleber für Gummis.

http://tinyurl.com/yjnttwf

Habe hier sowas noch nicht gesehen. Aber was ähnliches.

http://tinyurl.com/y9qgz59

Und wer googelt findet doch was hier!

http://tinyurl.com/y9qyvnp


----------



## Möchtegernprofi (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

danke für eure antworten werd die kerze jetzt gleich mal versuchen vll gehts ja xD

danke danke


----------



## Möchtegernprofi (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

also hab das mit der kerze sofort versucht aber ich muss sagen, dass das überhaupt nicht hinhaut ... 1. fangen meine fische gleich an zu brennen xD und wenn man die dann zusammen drückt ( beide flächen schön schmierig ) und abkühlen lässt naja hält überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Ines (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

Ich habe gerade gestern einen kaputten Fast Eddy mit einem Wegdetail-Schwanz versehen: Mit dem Feuerzeug das Eddy-Hinterteil zum Schmelzen gebracht, Schwanz draufgeklebt, eine Weile zusammengehalten - hält. Auch im Wasser. (Hat zwar noch keine Bisse gebracht, aber ich versuch es nochmal.)


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

Aber das mit der Kerze kann ich nur bestens empfehlen:
1. Ist viel günstiger als mit Kleber.
2. Wenn du den Kleber an den Fingern hast, hast du damit richtig viel Spaß |uhoh:.
3. Beim zusammenschmelzen entsteht ein besserer Übergang zwischen den Hälften.

Wenn du das machst, solltest du die GuFis auch nur ganz kurz erwärmen und nicht, bis sie brennen oder schwarz werden. Und wenn du sie erwärmst, immer stetig und nicht zu viel.
Mit den Kreationen mit der Kerze habe ich schon viele schöne, dicke Barsche gefangen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Ein_Angler (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

So ein Kleber ist besser als die Kerzen Methode.

Es ist eine chemische Reaktion die das Gummi weichmacht und nach einer zeit wieder aushärtet. Dieser Kleber hat mit UHU oder normalen Sekunden Kleber nix gemein. 

Die Kerzenmethode funktioniert bei manchen Gummis gar nicht, weil sie nur gegossen werden können, und durch schmelzen, niemals wieder zusammenkleben. Manns Gummis, waren immer solche Kandidaten, so voll mit Weichmachern, daß man da schmelzen kann wie man will, die kleben einfach nicht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

Lötkolben, oder besser Lötpistole. Auch super um Schlitze in Gufis zu verschließen.


----------



## Möchtegernprofi (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

ok danke danke ich versuch den tipp mit dem blei gleich mal ich sag euch dann ob ich wieder zu blöd dazu war oder obs ging xD


----------



## Besorger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

das gute alte feuerzeug! hab bei mein gufi beim auspacken den schwanz abgerissen
einfach feuer drunterhalten zusammen halten
trocken lassen fertig


----------



## BEMI (25. November 2009)

*AW: Gummifische zusammen kleben?!?!*

So machs ich auch immer.:q:q:q


----------

